# WWE RAW schedule change



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

RAW is being bumped this Monday 2-13 for the Westminster Dog Show. It will run Thursday 9pm eastern instead. The title for that episode only has changed to "WWE Thursday Night RAW" so your season pass will not pick it up.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

mine says it is recording it still


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

Keep an eye on it, mine had it then it was removed from my to do list because of the title change.


----------



## JohnWalsh (Dec 21, 2002)

I had to add it today due to the name change.


----------

